# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  بدست اوردن اطلاعات سخت افزاری از سرورهای میکروتیکی

## fmka2f

سلام.کسی اطلاعی داره چطور از طریق برنامه نویسی asp.net میتونیم به اطلاعات سخت افزاری چندین سرور میکروتیکی دست پیدا کرد؟

----------

